# Just found this on the Samba again



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

By far the cleanest and sweetest b1 on the planet. I wish I had $3700 to buy it!
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1468620


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw that is clean. If only I had the disposable income and everything needed to perform a manual swap.


----------

